# SD Card



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

So I got a message that my SD card was unmounted unexpectedly. So I went into storage and was gonna mount it but I couldn't. So I turned off my phone, took out my SD and put it back in. When I turned on my phone it mounted my SD, I can see it under the my files app, but none of the pictures or music are being recognized... I'm confused. Running Beans 14

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd stick that card in a computer asap and pull everything off of it. Sounds like it's dying. Once you get your data off of it, reproduce with other cards if you can. Your phone or rom could also be the culprit.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I had this happen last year on my TBolt. Same exact symptoms. I got it to work briefly but a few days later it died. Luckily I did what Jax said and was able to save all of my files. Back it up asap!


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah I had this happen last year on my TBolt. Same exact symptoms. I got it to work briefly but a few days later it died. Luckily I did what Jax said and was able to save all of my files. Back it up asap!


Yeah, its my Tbolt card. It started working... but I'll mount it to the computer and back it up

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------

